# Авиация > Однополчане >  Батайское военное авиационное училище им. Серова

## Юрий

Буду очень благодарен за информацию о БВАУ. Отец выпускник 1957 года. Аэродром Кущевское. 
Походил по Инету, нет училища и нет, естественно, ссылок.

----------


## Юрий

Выпуск 1957 года. 1 АЭ.

----------


## svz

Юрий !
Зайдите на форум сайта avia.ru тема "А давайте про отцов ....". Там найдете инфу о Батайском училище ....

----------


## svz

Выпуск 1953 г 1 АЭ

----------

